# I ordered badges from RL Styling.



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*I ordered badges from RB Styling.*

The ad is in German, and the limited responses to questions were in German,so the process was mystifying. I had to guesstimate the shipping charges. This new world is tough to navigate!
To be fair, once I had ordered, the responses started coming in English!
_Modified by mtdoragary at 4:29 PM 1-30-2010_

_Modified by mtdoragary at 10:36 AM 2-1-2010_


_Modified by mtdoragary at 3:52 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

pics of what you ordered?


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (UMJonny)*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...AX:IT


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Looks cool!


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (mtdoragary)*

Ohhh come on you going to kill me with suspense, I saw your post last night and after googling RL badges came up with nothing... Now the ebay link and of cource not permited at work computer... Can someone please post pics? I have been thinking about modifying the front and back badges since the day I layed my eyes on the car....


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_Ohhh come on you going to kill me with suspense, I saw your post last night and after googling RL badges came up with nothing... Now the ebay link and of cource not permited at work computer... Can someone please post pics? I have been thinking about modifying the front and back badges since the day I layed my eyes on the car....









no problem man, and its RB styling not RL
















looks fantastic IMO


_Modified by MBH at 7:18 AM 1-28-2010_


----------



## volkscc09ma (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (MBH)*

These look great...
Any clue how easy/hard it is to install these? Especially the back trunk logo as it also acts as the trunk release? 
Good find...


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (MBH)*

Love it...


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (mdtony)*

This is going to look very HOT!!


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (volkscc09ma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkscc09ma* »_These look great...
Any clue how easy/hard it is to install these? Especially the back trunk logo as it also acts as the trunk release? 
Good find... 


Yea I wonder of its a direct replacement for the front one... and can be a glue or stick on for the back... If its slightly smaller in a diameter then even though its a trunk release it should work....
Cant wait to see this on a CC


----------



## jay360o (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

Cool badge


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (jay360o)*

They contacted me in English. the badge fits only the front. they sell the European trunk badge and release assembly that matches, but is considerably pricier. The front badge is easily a half inch larger in diameter, so could NOT be used on the rear. Once I get the badge, I'll see if I like it enough to pony up the coin for the rear assembly. NOW, can anyone superimpose a Wolfsburg crest over the badge so I can see what it would like if I attached my Wolfsburg badges to the black VW badges?


_Modified by mtdoragary at 4:47 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Man I like those, would like that on my CC. Keep my black with shiny accenting theme going.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_
Yea I wonder of its a direct replacement for the front one... and can be a glue or stick on for the back... If its slightly smaller in a diameter then even though its a trunk release it should work....
Cant wait to see this on a CC


It's for the front and is a half inch larger in diameter than the rear. You have to buy the entire trunk release assembly for the rear, and that's pricey.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

I can throw something together in PS. Where does the crest lie on the badge? Center?
**UPDATE**
I'm clueless to what the normal arrangement is, or what specific Wolfsburg badge is used for this, but I wanted to post something while I had the opportunity.
If you need any changes, let me know.








DJ




_Modified by dcjenkins at 8:57 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

Here's a translation of the product description:
Auctions becomes a VW sign (emblem) in the execution BLACK here "dull or shining", for the front grill different VW vehicles. You indicate which execution you wish, please after the purchase in the purchase settlement! 
Our VW signs become with a special foil laminiert, this is extreme UV steady and klebstark. 
Because we had varnished VW signs in the past experiences sold and only bad with falling rocks at the emblems, we offer now this new variant. The auflaminierte foil is much steadier than an applied varnish! 
The black VW sign is not simply exchange and depart entry compulsory, i.e. without any troublesome TÜV removals. The reconstruction is settled also of a layman in 5 minutes. 
The black VW sign fits at following vehicles:


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (Draw007)*

Oh, now I get it!


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (dcjenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcjenkins* »_I can throw something together in PS. Where does the crest lie on the badge? Center?
**UPDATE**
I'm clueless to what the normal arrangement is, or what specific Wolfsburg badge is used for this, but I wanted to post something while I had the opportunity.
If you need any changes, let me know.








DJ
Thanks; I need to measure the badges and get the proportions right, but I LOVE the effect!
_Modified by dcjenkins at 8:57 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

Can you make the crest bigger? It's 2.5" tall and the VW circle is 6" tall. Thanks.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

Ok, here is the revised version. 2.5 inches is just about 42% of 6 inches. So, I scaled the Wolfsburg badge to that %, keeping it in the center.
I hope this helps.











_Modified by dcjenkins at 10:34 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

Thanks; I like it better with the smaller crest, but the larger one is all I have to work with, and I don't have a shrinking machine!


_Modified by mtdoragary at 4:28 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

I did a test fit of the Wolfsburg crest on a faded Beetle badge that I had replaced. It doesn't look nearly as good on the all chrome Beetle badge as it does on your photoshopped image. Can't wait for my RL Styling badges to get here so I can attach the crest and take a look. When I take it in for the 10k dealer service, I'm anxious to see the reactions.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

I would love to see this actually installed on a Black CC. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (Ween2010)*

I can't help you with a black one, but I'll be installing it on a white gold CC.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

They shipped by German mail on Feb 2. It arrived at inbound USA office on Feb 4. No word since then and that's as much tracking information as German mail is providing.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

The badge is installed on the front. Haven't ordered the back badge yet. I can email pic.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (mtdoragary)*

pics of it didnt happen!


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: I ordered badges from RL Styling. (RafaGolfBr)*

Screen shot or it didnt happen


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Seriously, where are the pics!!!


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

How much was shipping? How does the old badge come off? I thought it was one piece with the grill assembly.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

you guys do realize thats just a black vinyl decal over a stock chrome badge right?


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone know if they sell an all black badge for the front and rear? Sorry not a fan of chrome.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_you guys do realize thats just a black vinyl decal over a stock chrome badge right?

si senor!


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

Pictures? Been waiting!!!


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

Mee too


----------

